#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Problem with typing in word.

## qibla

Hi guys
I am total newbie here. Thanks for your answer.
I have Arabic installed on my system.
The problem is in word by default it starts from the right even when I have English selected and when I type something and I want to edit it annoyingly keeps jumping around. ...the cursor that is... also the arrow keys, the right and the left go in the opposite direction.... it so frustrating.... any help please ...thanks

----------


## broro183

HI Qibla,

Have you tried searching the Help Files in Word using the phrase "right to left" or "left to right"?

Here is a quote from the Word 2007 Help files which may be slightly different than in Word 2003 but could still point you in the right direction - by reversing the instructions...





> Set right-to-left text writing
> Even though your interface is set up to display menus and commands in English or another language that is typically read from left to right, you can quickly switch to entering text in a right-to-left language. You must have the Microsoft Windows complex scripts and the appropriate 2007 Office release Language Pack installed to make these features work correctly, and you must have the keyboard layout for the right-to-left language installed. You must also have the right-to-left language enabled on the Editing Languages tab in the 2007 Microsoft Office system Language Settings dialog box.
> 
> After you enable a right-to-left language in the 2007 Microsoft Office system Language Settings dialog box, *the Left-to-right*   and Right-to-left   buttons appear in most of the 2007 Office release programs. You can use these buttons together with other tools to change direction when entering and justifying text.
> Microsoft Office Word 2007
> The Right-to-left option in the Word Options dialog box orients pages in a right-to-left sequence, which you can view in Reading Layout view. The view applies to the current document, to new documents that are created, and to existing documents that are opened.



hth
Rob

----------


## qibla

Sorry that does not solve the problem since when word opens it is right alligned?

----------


## broro183

hi Qibla,





> Have you tried searching the Help Files in Word using the phrase "right to left" or "left to right"?



Rob

----------


## qibla

OK thanks for the prompt reply but why does word start as a default from right to left. Nothing in help will help. If i can figure that out then I am home and dry I think. Thanks.

----------


## broro183

hi,

"right aligned" in post 3 is different to "default to right to left" in post 5 but I think I understand now - I know more about Excel than Word :Smilie: 

Here's a quote sourced from http://www.experts-exchange.com/Soft..._23249445.html




> IN word:
> On the File menu, click Open, and then navigate to C:\Documents and Settings\user name\Application Data\Microsoft\Templates.
> open the normal.dot file and make the format changes you want ... i.e. select left alignment.
> Save teh file.
> |Close and re-open Word, it should now be ok.
> Chris	 	
> 	19/03/08 12:55 AM, ID: 21159252	
> ehabsalem:
> Sometimes also you might need to alter the default style in normal.dot, specially if you have right-to-left languages installed, like Arabic.	 	
> ...



just clarifying...




> Nothing in help will help.



Do you mean nothing in Help does help (ie you have tried to find information)?
Or you don't think the Help files will help & therefore haven't even looked?

Here are some links that may be of use as well:
http://office.microsoft.com/en-ca/wo...585671033.aspx
http://www.proz.com/forum/software_a...n_ms_word.html
http://tlt.its.psu.edu/suggestions/i...inrtl.html#rtl
http://www.uga.edu/islam/arabic_windows.html

All sourced from: http://www.google.co.nz/#hl=en&q=%22...a026280b90e882

hth
Rob

----------


## contaminated

Try this
Go to Format > Paragraph
In indents and spacing tab, under general options set allingment and press default button. It should fix your issue.

----------


## teylyn

Contaminated Wit, once again, you're  completely missing the point.

Thread closed to protect form futher spam and nonsensical additions.

----------

